# small 1 year old concerns



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

hi all,

DS 2 is 13 months old now. at his 1 year check up he weighed 20 pounds and i believe he was 27 inches. i measured him at a wall today at 27 inches. i looked back at DS 1 chart and at a year he was 31 inches and 21 pounds. Im concerned about the height with DS 2. Our doc thinks she measured his height incorrectly at his 9 month check up, because at his 1 year check up, it seemed as though he hadnt grown at all. i truly believe she did measure it wrong, however, he does look short. everyone thinks hes 9 months.

his iron levels were fine. 12.2

he started solids later than his older brother, at 9.5 months, because he had intestinal bleeding in his early months and im working on healing his gut.

are there any serious things that could be causing this?


----------



## Virginia Mom (Feb 17, 2006)

He should be back to doctor in three months for a follow up.......and then again three months later........they need to chart and review his growth chart.........IF all along he's been at a certain percentile, then don't worry too much.....but if all of a sudden, there is a big change, then starting the balls rolling..........But always go with your gut.......you can always see an endocrinologist that specializes in growth problems........you may need a referral from pediatrician.


----------



## BabySmurf (Apr 27, 2011)

First and foremost go with your gut, if you sense that there is something up, then pursue it. There are aot of things that can slow growth.
That being said, I don't think that its terribly uncommon for growthspurts to happen outside of scheduled checkups. Or your DS 2 may just be smaller. My DS also didn't gain height between his 9 and 12 month appointments. Everything else was normal though, and he had a massive growthspurt shortly after the appointment...but his chart still reads no change in height for that time.
Again, it sounds like you think something is up, so I would try to figure out what is going on. It could be hormonal or if he had GI issues, perhaps it could be celiac.I just wanted to say thay its not outside the relm of normal, so if you think something is up, you'll likely have to push to figure it out.


----------

